# Water issue?



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi all Jimbo here

Been following you all for a while now and gettig good info -

We intend to move over in 2012? pension issue - but on some reports on Cyprus news they mentioned the water shortage, can anyone tell me how this affects normal day living.

Is it a case of no shower this morning attitude or is it more controlled (Paphos area)

Thanks

Jimbo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi all Jimbo here
> 
> Been following you all for a while now and gettig good info -
> 
> ...


Hi Jimbo,
Welcome to the forum.

The water situation has eased this year as we had a wet winter so the reservoirs are reasonably full although still not up to capacity.
It varies in different areas how severe the control of water use in during t iems of drought.
Where we will we never had any cuts at all last year while others had t heir water cut 3 days a week.
On days that the water is cut off there is usually enough water in the overhead tanks to last until the next day when it comes back on as long as you dont waste any.
There are desalination plants being built along the coast which will make things a lot better in the future even if we have a couple of dry winters again.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to add that on days it is cut, you just can't run a washing machine or dishwasher but like Veronica said if you conserve it will last through the day for quick showers, handwashing etc. 
In Mandria, we hardly had any water cuts at all.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Veronica and cleo

Thanks for that, what areas do you live in?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Veronica and cleo
> 
> Thanks for that, what areas do you live in?


I am in Konia and Cleo is in Mandria. We are both on the Eastern side of Paphos.
One of the hardest hit areas last year was the Peyia area.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Jimbo,

we live in Nicosia, 6 people in the house and we did run out of water once. I had done 5 loads of laundry and later on we had a big party so after all the dishes were done we were out of water. I have since learned never to do more than two loads a day and avoid doing laundry if I am going to have a party. Shut the water off as we're brushing our teeth, taking showers instead of baths, but cannot will not turn the water off while taking a shower - maybe turn it down. We have also learned to be more careful when washing dishes as we don't have a dishwasher. When I have a house build my intention is to have a rain water reservoir. In New York City this is now mandatory in all new buildings. They do give a subsidy for this which brings the cost to a very minimum.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*water issue*



Veronica said:


> I am in Konia and Cleo is in Mandria. We are both on the Eastern side of Paphos.
> One of the hardest hit areas last year was the Peyia area.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks veronica

will have to look on google earth to see where they are.

talk later


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*water*



theresoon said:


> Hi Jimbo,
> 
> we live in Nicosia, 6 people in the house and we did run out of water once. I had done 5 loads of laundry and later on we had a big party so after all the dishes were done we were out of water. I have since learned never to do more than two loads a day and avoid doing laundry if I am going to have a party. Shut the water off as we're brushing our teeth, taking showers instead of baths, but cannot will not turn the water off while taking a shower - maybe turn it down. We have also learned to be more careful when washing dishes as we don't have a dishwasher. When I have a house build my intention is to have a rain water reservoir. In New York City this is now mandatory in all new buildings. They do give a subsidy for this which brings the cost to a very minimum.


hi theresoon

I imagine a swimming pool on top of your house!! but i presume it's a bit like that?
are tyey expensive?

Jimbo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> hi theresoon
> 
> I imagine a swimming pool on top of your house!! but i presume it's a bit like that?
> are tyey expensive?
> ...


If you mean the reservoirs they are underground tanks. You can also have water recycling units installed which cleans all waste water so that it can be used to for irrigating your garden etc. Some people say that they di such a good job you can even drink it but I wouldnt fancy that:spit:
You can however have it fixed so that it is used for flushing the loos.
The government give grants towards water recylcing units.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes the reservoirs go underground. I heard an ad on the radio that with a 3,000e grand the cost will only come to about 300. I am not sure if that is true or even if that is exactly what they were talking about. I wouldn't drink the recycled water either, and I know it's horrible for the environment but I cannot even drink the tab water no matter how hard I have tried, no matter where I lived, I have to get bottled water.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Yes the reservoirs go underground. I heard an ad on the radio that with a 3,000e grand the cost will only come to about 300. I am not sure if that is true or even if that is exactly what they were talking about. I wouldn't drink the recycled water either, and I know it's horrible for the environment but I cannot even drink the tab water no matter how hard I have tried, no matter where I lived, I have to get bottled water.


We always use the bottled water too, mainly because the water out of the taps, even the drinking water taps, dosnt taste as good and in the summer you cannot get it cold no matter how long you run the tap.
We have a water cooler and the cost of the big bottle for that is so cheap.
Actually if you think about it, it is better to drink bottled water than to run a tap for ages trying to get cold water, which is so wasteful.
When I wash up I have a watering can in the second sink to catch the water that comes out of the tap until the it starts running hot and I use that to water the plants in the garden.
I also catch shower water in a bucket to water the garden with.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

no dobt I will be in touch in the future.

Jimbo


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a water cooler and the cost of the big bottle for that is so cheap.

That's a good idea Veronica. I'll have to look into it. Thanks. That also doesn't create as much trash as the smaller bottles. Also better than keep opening the fridge every 5 minutes. Of course I'll have to figure out how to stop the girls from playing with it all day long.


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi All

Moved into my apartment today and have already had experience of the water shortage. I was so eager to get my 2 weeks worth of washing in the washing machine, I loaded the machine, switched it on and waited .... and waited ....! The machine ran it's program but without water. So I went to the beach! Then I found out about the up-water and down-water system from one of the locals. 

I'm in the Paphos area and my informant told me that "today you have up-water, tomorrow you have up and down-water". Ah, all clear now, no problem.

So the moral of the story is, if things aren't going the way you expect them to .... go to the beach and all your troubles will melt away in the surf.

Yasou my friends!
Jilly x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Moved into my apartment today and have already had experience of the water shortage. I was so eager to get my 2 weeks worth of washing in the washing machine, I loaded the machine, switched it on and waited .... and waited ....! The machine ran it's program but without water. So I went to the beach! Then I found out about the up-water and down-water system from one of the locals.
> 
> ...



 In 5 years of living here I have never heard of up water and up and down water days.
It's hilarious:lol::lol:


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> In 5 years of living here I have nnever heard of up water and up and down water days.
> It's hilarious:lol::lol:


Ha, ha, made sense to me :clap2:

Jillyx


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

A day without up or down water wasn't fun with two toddlers and an octagenerian but now I look at it as an adventure and you surely made me laugh.


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

theresoon said:


> A day without up or down water wasn't fun with two toddlers and an octagenerian but now I look at it as an adventure and you surely made me laugh.


So glad I spread the mirth .... keep smiling, toddlers n all!

Jx


----------

